# Green Tripe



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My husband ( molecular biology degree ), thinks I am crazy. Of course he is wrong again.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Green tripe is absolutely brilliant for dogs and absolutely 'orrible for most humans! Once it arrives there may be a moment when you agree with your husband... It is less messy and smelly while still partly frozen, so I try to partly defrost, portion it in batches and refreeze, with a big bowl of hot soapy water ready to wash my hands and all utensils. Most dogs love it, and it is very good for them - pity about the smell!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for those links WestU! Greentripe.com even makes scheduled deliveries in certain cities in Texas.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

When I went on the Barfer's shop to compare prices to where I got some stuff, when I clicked on something on their menu, like meaty bones, nothing happened. The same thing happened with other choices. Hmmm. I wonder what's up with that.

On the other site, the Green Tripe store, all they seem to have is ground. I much prefer whole pieces of that and no ground meats anymore for other meats because of a few reasons. But anyhow, it would be nice to compare prices. I got some stuff from this place. Some looks to be more expensive than others and some less expensive. I guess that's the way it goes. So, here's another place to check out. But it is all good looking stuff, quite _extensive_ and their service was great. I got my green tripe from them in a 5 lbs bag. I also got some bone-in duck, lamb kidney and sardines, some sardine, anchovy oil and green lipid mussel powder. And some dehydrated bison liver for treats. Yum, yum. Here's that site below: 
https://hare-today.com/

Oh and as far as the tripe, I've completely gotten over the smell. There are just some things that have to take second chair. The amazing properties of this stuff has to outweigh any squeamishness. That's all there is to it. But the funny thing is, dogs and wolves don't actually eat the stomach or contents of large animals. They probably do if it's a rabbit or mouse but if they take down large game, usually they eat around and leave the stomach and the big, hard bones.


----------

